# Know anything about Royal Canin Golden Retriever?



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

:scratchch Wonder what would happen if you fed some, say, to a Labrador...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I noticed when I was at Petsmart, that Royal Canin has foods for quite a few different types of dogs. It seems to me, that with shelf space being so limited in a pet food store, this doesn't make good business sense.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The Petsmart in our area has a section on the side at the back of the store and puts the different breed food on top of each other and only put out 2 or 3 bags of each. Mine didnt like it but I have heard other people here feed their dogs that food.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

:scratchch And, what if I have a Dorkie? (Dachshund and Yorkie mix). Do I feed it the Dachshund formula or the Yorkie formula?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> :scratchch Wonder what would happen if you fed some, say, to a Labrador...


 
It would turn blonde and and grow a fluffy tail and furnishings. :

(Just Kidding!)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Seriously, IMO it's just another marketing gimmick. Royal Canin states that it is for Golden Retrievers, 56-100 pounds. And personally, I'm thinking that a 100 pound Golden should be fed either a weight control food, or a Great Dane formula!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> It would turn blonde and and grow a fluffy tail and furnishings. :
> 
> (Just Kidding!)


 
OH, I get it. It would be a Golden Lab. So, what would you feed it once it morphed?


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> OH, I get it. It would be a Golden Lab. So, what would you feed it once it morphed?


Who cares. You would have a million dollar book deal and tv shows to do. Wonder if I could change my golden to a german shepherd? Hmmmm:scratchch


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

msdogs1976 said:


> Who cares. You would have a million dollar book deal and tv shows to do. Wonder if I could change my golden to a german shepherd? Hmmmm:scratchch


 
A Golden Re-herder. Moves those sheep over and over and over and over...


----------



## Moby (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi there,

I fed my dog Royal Canin until he was 7 months old. I found out that it has wheat and corn in it, the fillers. His coat was dull. He is on Go Natural right now and his coat is nice and shiny 
You don't want your dog on wheat and corn. Royal Canin has that.There are other good food out there far more better than Royal Canin.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Wheat and corn doesn't bother Lucky any. And I got my coupon today...hmmmmm.

Lucky is almost out of food.......

Think I will check it out.


----------



## docinbird (Apr 27, 2009)

I have had really good results with Royal Canin in the past. During the scary recalls, they were not involved. We started feeding Jackson Royal Canin Golden Retriever stuff and then stepped back to analyze the ingredients. Now he just gets the Large Breed formula, at $10 less per 35 lb bag.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have two $7 coupons if anyone wants them. Got them in the mail today and I dont feed my crew that food, so I dont know why I got it. If you want them just pm me. First come First served.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I got this coupon in the mail the other day.... couldn't figure out HOW they knew I had a Golden Retriever. Must have gotten info from Petsmart. LOL!!!!!!!!! Or the AKC. 



Moby said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I fed my dog Royal Canin until he was 7 months old. I found out that it has wheat and corn in it, the fillers. His coat was dull. He is on Go Natural right now and his coat is nice and shiny
> You don't want your dog on wheat and corn. Royal Canin has that.There are other good food out there far more better than Royal Canin.


I changed Junior over to Orijen for the same reason. I won't be using the $7 coupon.


----------



## hmsalazar (Feb 19, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> :scratchch And, what if I have a Dorkie? (Dachshund and Yorkie mix). Do I feed it the Dachshund formula or the Yorkie formula?


You have to mix them, just make shure you put the father breed formula on top.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I've got 3 of these coupons if anyone wants them....


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I read the ingredient list on their web site and was not impressed. http://www.royalcanin.us/products/productdetail.aspx?ID=36


Here is the link to dog food reviews. 
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1523&cat=all

We also got 2 in the mail.. in each of our names... AKC?  Who knows! If someone wants them PM me.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hmsalazar said:


> you have to mix them, just make shure you put the father breed formula on top.


 

hahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

hmsalazar said:


> You have to mix them, just make shure you put the father breed formula on top.


Oh no....... the kamasutra of dog foods???~~~!!!:curtain::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

We tried Royal Canin before I did all of my research on dog foods (shame on me). It has both corn and wheat in it and a pretty poor list of ingredients. You should look at http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/. It also gave our dog awful gas


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Do you think the AKC sold our names and addresses? Or HomeAgain? I can't think of any other way they would know we have Goldens.

I got my coupon today.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

cubbysan said:


> Do you think the AKC sold our names and addresses? Or HomeAgain? I can't think of any other way they would know we have Goldens.
> 
> I got my coupon today.


I'm willing to bet its AKC. Personally I don't mind dog food coupons. But I did lose mine.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The AKC sells mailing lists to anybody who wants to buy them. Food manufactures, Visa/Mastercard, Pet Insurance, etc.


----------



## Phiddler (Sep 1, 2008)

Zip has been on RC Golden Retriever since Presidents' Day, because we got 2 35lb. bags for $5 each! He likes it (no surprise), he seems very soft and clean as if he is freshly bathed, even though it's been a few months. A representative from Natural Balance at Petco told me RC is good food, even if the different breed formulas is really just marketing.


----------



## hmsalazar (Feb 19, 2009)

Phiddler said:


> Zip has been on RC Golden Retriever since Presidents' Day, because we got 2 35lb. bags for $5 each! He likes it (no surprise), he seems very soft and clean as if he is freshly bathed, even though it's been a few months. A representative from Natural Balance at Petco told me RC is good food, even if the different breed formulas is really just marketing.


How do you get them at that price?


----------



## Phiddler (Sep 1, 2008)

hmsalazar said:


> How do you get them at that price?


I would love to get more! I just lucked out by being at the right place at the right time. They had 2 bags of Royal Canin Golden Retriever 35 lb. at a local Petco that someone had ordered and never picked up. When I went to buy one and it scanned at $5.00, I decided to buy all they had which was one other bag. I have gone back since and tried other Petcos and it is always $55.00. Not sure what I will do when my second bag runs out.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Phiddler said:


> I would love to get more! I just lucked out by being at the right place at the right time. They had 2 bags of Royal Canin Golden Retriever 35 lb. at a local Petco that someone had ordered and never picked up. When I went to buy one and it scanned at $5.00, I decided to buy all they had which was one other bag. I have gone back since and tried other Petcos and it is always $55.00. Not sure what I will do when my second bag runs out.


 That was your lucky day! I once bought some shrimp on skewers that rang up at $1.00 and the clerk said "Hey this is supposed to be $10.00 and tried to change the price. I insisted she had to sell it to me at the marked price (label price also said $1.00)-she called in a manager who said I could only be charged the $1, but immediately got on the horn to the seafood dept and told them to pull all the rest of the shrimp skewers and correct the price!
PS Love your cellos


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

I tried Honey on Royal Canin and she didn't like it. I now feed Fromm. It's only sold up here at Global Pets so it's a drive to get it but worth it. She seems to like the smaller bites too. My gentle Freddy loves anything!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Phiddler said:


> I would love to get more! I just lucked out by being at the right place at the right time. They had 2 bags of Royal Canin Golden Retriever 35 lb. at a local Petco that someone had ordered and never picked up. When I went to buy one and it scanned at $5.00, I decided to buy all they had which was one other bag. I have gone back since and tried other Petcos and it is always $55.00. Not sure what I will do when my second bag runs out.


What a great photo! I love the cello... My idea of a perfect morning is to let all the dogs out, sit on the deck with my coffee, listen to Yo-Yo Ma and watch my meadow wake up.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> What a great photo! I love the cello... My idea of a perfect morning is to let all the dogs out, sit on the deck with my coffee, listen to Yo-Yo Ma and watch my meadow wake up.


As a former horn player, I loved this photo too. Years ago, my DH came to an orchestra rehearsal with me and sat talking to this older man. During a break he was telling me how nice and interesting he was .... I said, "Uh, you do know that is Janos Starker, don't you??" HA, he was clueless.


----------



## Phiddler (Sep 1, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> As a former horn player, I loved this photo too. Years ago, my DH came to an orchestra rehearsal with me and sat talking to this older man. During a break he was telling me how nice and interesting he was .... I said, "Uh, you do know that is Janos Starker, don't you??" HA, he was clueless.


I love it. I recently was helping a rather incredibly famous cellist in the shop when a local cello teacher came in and starting chatting with him, and within a couple minutes it became apparent she didn't recognize him, even though he told her his first name. After he started trying his cello in another room, she looked at me horrified and said "that's so-and-so, isn't it?" I couldn't stop laughing, and she spent several minutes apologizing to him for not recognizing him, and stammering about all his recordings she loves. Luckily he is very good natured and good humored. Sometimes there are really priceless moments at my job.


----------

